# What pets do you have



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

so messed up the poll options on the previous thread and had to get a mod to delete it for me really sorry about that
but this one has a working poll now:-D

so I have 3 guinea pigs, 1 cat, 1 rabbit, 2 stick insects, and lots of fish

What pets do you have? feel free to post pictures.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I've got three cat's!

MC; King of the Box









His sister; Ieli, Queen of my Bed









And Siberian, the Court Jester









And because this picture is too cute, Siberian on the left and MC on the right


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

They're absolutely beautiful cats Thank You for sharing


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Had to click "other" for our turtle!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks! They're my little fluff balls ^_^ well...not little, MC weighs nearly twenty pounds lol but he's not fat, he's actually got a lot of muscle on him. 

Oh yeah and I have fish, lots of fish ^_^


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I think I'll upload some pics too. heres my two giant spiny stick insects Jack and Jill


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

*I have 3 dogs (Maggie,Ned & Pete) ,1 cat (Lucy)  & 4 betta boys (Peanut,Button,Piglet & Mako) . *


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

1 Dog
2 Lizards
10 Cats


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Beside the mandatory dog and cat. There're the fish and them my wife being a Herpetologist (PhD Biology to study frogs) she has a 50 or so frogs and amphibians at home. 

R


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

3 rats, 1 mouse, fish, shrimp.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Bombalurina, you have mice too!!! I just got my two boys Milo and Jax on Friday.
Here are pictures of Milo:














Here are pictures of Jax:














These pictures were taken in the pet store when I was trying to convince my dad to let me get them. Most of you know that I have Maggie. She's my only fish now, since Patriot passed a couple weeks ago. And then I have my cockapoo, Kansas.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Aww, Milo and Jax are so cute! Love their colors. Was thinking of getting some mice myself since we recently lost our little hamster, Mishi Mushka.


----------



## Batgirl222 (Sep 23, 2013)

3 dogs
2 rabbits
4 bettas 
5 cichlids and 3 Plecos 
4 tortoises
5 fire-bellied frogs
2 leopard geckos
You could say I live in a zoo lol.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I love my mouse. He's not nearly as personable or affectionate as my rats, but he is just so darn cute. It's a shame I can't get a little friend for him, but, like most male mice, he's quite aggressive towards other males.  Yours are beautiful, Jax! I'll try and find a picture of mine - he's a very handsome black and white mix.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks! Yours sounds gorgeous.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I have my dog Barkley Blue , he is a Corgi/Blue Heeler mix I adopted from my local shelter. He has one blue eye and one brown eye, he is my best friend we do everything together . I also have Perseus my CT Betta, that is his picture to the left in my avatar, he is so awesome, I never thought I could adore a little fish as much as I adore him.


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> I love my mouse. He's not nearly as personable or affectionate as my rats, but he is just so darn cute. It's a shame I can't get a little friend for him, but, like most male mice, he's quite aggressive towards other males.  Yours are beautiful, Jax! I'll try and find a picture of mine - he's a very handsome black and white mix.



I had a mouse several years ago. He was a former lab mouse that I rescued.



As you can tell from the picture, he lived nearly 2 years (!). His fur coloring is unique, probably some weird genetics going on since both his parents were brown and all the littermates were brown.

I've had gerbils before (a few pictures here
), a turtle, and a cat. I currently have 2 cats with a betta sometime in the near future.


----------



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

My family accuses me of being an "animal hoarder" which I find offensive. Not only are all of my animals well cared for and looked after but my numbers are nothing like what a true hoarder would have.

I currently own three Mini Rat Terriers, three Maine *****, three ball pythons, a koi, two male bettas, three gourami, four bolivian rams, five clown loaches, five bronze cory, thirteen neon tetra, and a grey bichir. 

... Okay so maaaaaaybe it's a little much for some but I love animals with a passion and having them in my surroundings has always been rewarding. I've owned rabbits, rats, mice, gerbals, cats, dogs, ducks, even a horse when I was a kid. They're a big part of my life and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> I have my dog Barkley Blue , he is a Corgi/Blue Heeler mix I adopted from my local shelter. He has one blue eye and one brown eye, he is my best friend we do everything together . I also have Perseus my CT Betta, that is his picture to the left in my avatar, he is so awesome, I never thought I could adore a little fish as much as I adore him.



lol I like his expression in that picture:-D


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

At the moment we have three German Shepherds (we will also most likely have a puppy from our oldest girl sometime next year ), four cats, probably over 50 bettas and a bird. 

We used to have more pets than that, but as they died we didn't replace them. We are only in the suburbs and it's hard to find adequate space for everyone.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

8 betta fish
2 cats - westin and panda
A sun conure - georgie
A crested gecko - Baelfire
A ball python - Logan


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

2 mini poodles- Beans(father), Jack(son)
4 parakeets
A bunch of livebearers
A little baby girl betta

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

I recently added axolotls to my list of critters.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

List of current fish is in my signature.

Other than the fish, I have a chihuahua and a chi-papillon mix - both rescues.


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

3 dogs, 1 cat, 6 Fire-bellied toads, 1 Syrian Hamster, 1 parakeet ( who just recently lost his mate), 2 Oscars, 3 Angelfish, 2 Dwarf Gourami, numerous Platy, guppies and other assorted community fish as well as 4 African dwarf frogs and an eight inch Sailfin Pleco...


----------



## Lefitte (Oct 2, 2013)

I have 2 betta fish, Chi and Kirei.
Two cockatiels, Pretty Boy and Kiki who are 17 years old.
And five cats; sisters Sneaky and Cassia (11), Charlie (8ish), Six (3), and Jamal (7mos). All of which are more or less rescues.

Over the years, we have had multiple fish, many baby cockatiels, a love bird, finches, a parrolet, one half blind baby black bird, two rescued baby doves, one rabbit, up to 9 cats at one time (not a litter either). Many of those we had within the same few years where we had a "zoo" as my mom called it. 

I've had Sneaky, Cassi, and Six since birth, nearly born into my hands. Both momcats were strays we rescued. My baby Six was born with a cleft palate and we've been bottle feeding since birth. He still can't eat solid food. He's definitely my son. Jamal was also bottle fed by my niece's friend's parents.

In the pictures: Sneaky is black, Cassi is black and white, Charlie is red and white, Six is tabby, Jamal is the siamese marked one. The grey and white is Jaspurr who we lost at age 12 earlier this year in April.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

My assistant fish keeper Goober. Funniest dog Ive ever seen he makes me laugh every day. He stares at my fish tanks constantly and my betta swim to the front of their tanks to stare back at him. He is in charge of fish security around here.


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh jeez, here we go:
6 dogs + whatever foster Pit Bull I have at the time
- Emme, female, Border Collie, 6 years old
- Zoe, female, Border Collie, 6 years old
- Beamer, male, Border Collie, 2 years old
- Kayrageous, female, Border Collie pit bull mix, 2 years old
- Bam Bam, male, Boxer, 3 years old
- LooLoo/Noodle, female, French Bulldog 2 years old

2 cats
- Chronic, male, orange tiger, 1 years old
- Snickers, male, tiger, 7 years old

1 Lizard
- Merlin, male, orange tiger, ~8 moths old

Fish
- 10 gallon divide with 3 bettas and some snails
- 2.5 gallon with one betta
- soon a 13 gallon riparium with Dario Darios


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

We are obviously all pet people! Love everyone's kids!

We have 2 rescued dogs

- Amydog - almost 8 yrs old,(adopted at 6 months old,where did those years go:-() just a heinz 57, possibly terrier/pittie/spaniel sumfin.

- Tess - approx 11 years old, rescued 4 years ago ~chi/doxie/ tasmanian devil mix!
~~~~~~~~~~

And 1 orange and white cat - Petey , 13 yrs old, inherited when my dad passed away suddenly. 

~~~~~~~~~~

And the aquatic gang - 6 danios in various color morphs, 2 ghost shrimp, 5 nerite snails, and 2 female bettas.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Hmmm, no one keeps gerbils, ferrets or chinchillas.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Harley Quinn: Pug x








Cisqua:















I love these two:








Bruce Wayne: German Shepherd x








Strawberry: Banana Blizzard Leopard Gecko








Dr. Connors: Albino Patternless Rainwater Leopard Gecko








Shmeer: My first Leopard Gecko








And then I have my 4 bettas, but I've already posted them all over this website already xD


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

jaysee said:


> Hmmm, no one keeps gerbils, ferrets or chinchillas.


 
I don't have any at the moment but I do currently have a Rat and a Syrian Hamster and ferrets are on my list for the future..


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

In the past I have had birds, rabbits, cats , and chickens. Now I have 3 awesome dogs and Too many fish tanks.

This is one of my awesome dogs. 

cookieAir by snowflake311, on Flickr

The old man pitbull Meatball

oldmeatBW by snowflake311, on Flickr

And the little naughty dog. 

indyswi by snowflake311, on Flickr


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

4 cats, 1 dog a border lab mix, and over 20 fish all bettas except two cories.


----------

